# Wild betta in pencil...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Felt artistic tonight...


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG! I'm cracking up :lol: You guys notice something missing?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

How did you do this...? Do you mind doing a drawing of my Betta??  Pectorals?


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

lol how does your fish swim? Beautiful drawing, by the way.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Yep I forgot his pecs! I can't believe I did that, lol.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ooooh very nicw XD 
I always forget the pectorals too....


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

It's a wonderful sketch....things get forgotten all the time in art, it's ok.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow that is a gorgeous drawing! I wish I could draw. lol! Anyways I can admire the art of those who can.  Great job!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'm pretty proud of it :-D


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

That is a great drawing, love it !!! Would you like to put it in the newspaper we are doing ? I am still working on one for it, I think I am just going to do a pencil drawing too. My problem is getting the pattern on the body to look right which you did and awesome job with !!!!


----------



## SwirlsontheMini (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow, 8) nice detail on the scales.


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

Go Mahachais!!!! xD


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

*jaw drops at epicness of drawing* Thats so good!! I'm literally speechless with the pure awesomeness of it! Er, well, the typing equivalent of speechlessness.


----------

